# I feel so bad



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been raining here non-stop for about a week and I haven't been able to take Aspen out for a jog or anything. He's just been cooped up inside with us all the time cuz it's so bad outside. I feel so bad for him... :frown:

News says that we are supposed to get a break this coming Wednesday or Thursday. But on the bright side, the mountains will be packed with fresh powder!!!!!


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel for you and Aspen. My little guys are suffering missing quite a few walks because it is way too windy. They can handle temps in the 20s, but not when the wind is gusting 30-40 mph. At least they are small enough to zoom around inside the house. Hope you and Aspen can enjoy a day outside soon.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I feel bad for my two older sibes right now. They are so acclimated to indoor temps and with the low temps and wind chills here they are a little stir crazy too. We had an indoor playfest last night, but that got crazy and we had to bring it to an early halt. I'm ordering them some of those puzzles for them to play with. It is tough when the weather is like this. All we can do is our best.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor Aspen and poor you. I know how you feel. The weather has been yucky here too....snow and very cold. We got out for a couple days and made it to the park, hopefully today will end up being nice. The sun is out so I have my finger crossed.

I hope it clears up soon for you and Aspen! :smile::smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel your pain- we got a foot of snow last night, and my girls are NOT HAPPY! Zailey treats it like if she stands in one spot too long, it might eat her alive. 

Hope the weather shapes up for both your sake!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

It's always tough when you have to stay in with the dogs! Its snowy and freezing right now and I am not about to get out there yet. Today its a bit nicer but whew so cold! I have that interactive puzzle for the dogs the tornado and there toys are well over abundant heehee! So I am giving the hallway a workout as the dogs play fetch. I also do get out with them in the backyard! But Poor Aspen with all that rain hard to get in the backyard! You and the dogs just go a little bonkers when you cant get out! Hope the sun shines soon for you guys!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do any of you guys have a treadmill? If you do, teach your pup's to use it, it's fun and works their brain too.
I bought one for Mollie and me a couple of years ago, thinking it would be great for mid summer when it's too hot here to do much exercise outside, but we decided we much prefer a hot run then a lot of swimming.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Do any of you guys have a treadmill? If you do, teach your pup's to use it, it's fun and works their brain too.


That's a great idea! How did you teach her to get on it and not be afraid of it? 

I was able to get Aspen onto our treadmill about 2 weeks ago, but as soon as I turn it on the first speed, he runs away from it and refuses to get on again.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I feel your pain- we got a foot of snow last night, and my girls are NOT HAPPY! Zailey treats it like if she stands in one spot too long, it might eat her alive.
> 
> Hope the weather shapes up for both your sake!


If we got a foot of snow here and temps were freezing, Aspen and I would be in heaven LOL!! But that will never happen in socal. :frown:


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

my pup seems to love the snow. he eats it lol, and plays with it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> That's a great idea! How did you teach her to get on it and not be afraid of it?
> 
> I was able to get Aspen onto our treadmill about 2 weeks ago, but as soon as I turn it on the first speed, he runs away from it and refuses to get on again.


Just mainly with treats, patience and a leash. Baby steps. Put the machine against the wall on one side and a chair at the back. Then just treated her when she stepped on the machine with one foot, then when she put 2 feet on and so on until she had all four on. Then I stood next to her on it holding a treat in front of her nose. This took a couple of days.
After she was happily hopping on and off with no problems, put her leash on and stood beside her on the machine with a treat in front of her nose. Turned it on really slow so we were both walking. Just kept treating and treating, then as she got use to it treated less and upped the speed super slightly. She did have a couple of tantrums in the beginning, trying to get off, but I acted super calm, didn't let her have her way, put her back on and upped the treats again. 
Honestly, I don't know if this is the right way to do it, but it worked for my little moron here.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish someone would give me an old treadmill... could really use it!

I got Lily a pack for her Christmas present. Figure maybe she'll be a little happier carrying weight.

I must be insane, I'm out with them irregardless of the weather. Figure I picked the breed type, so I better layer up and give them what they need.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

treadmill is a great idea....that's what we use in seattle, where, as everyone knows, we are treated to 290 days of grey per year.....and periodic rain every day, except in the summer....

we have a new one coming, since our other one broke...should be a joy (sarcastically said) to train the pug to walk on it, since he is a scaredy cat....

molly -- that's the same method i used.....and it worked with shih tzus and my corgi mix...it's a great alternative when the weather sucks.


----------

